# Installing Hardie Siding over Concrete Block?



## Chrome Toaster (Feb 28, 2007)

Has anyone had a project like this? 

The house is about 35 years old, so my concern is that bolting wood or other materials (to secure the hardi board to) onto the walls will crack the blocks, destroy the mortar, and create an utter nightmare. Is there some sort of adhesive that may be used? Any tips, hints or suggestions you can provide will sure be appreciated!

Google and Yahoo failed to come up with this particular topic.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

I used construction adhesive and tapcon masonary fastners. then used 3/4 dow board in the voids.if you don't use a filler of some kind it will bow in and out and break really easy.


----------

